# Unterstützung beim Umbenennen von Bildern



## gabi (21. Juli 2007)

Hi,

ich bin gerade dabei unsere Urlaubsbilder von 2 Kameras zusammenzuwürfeln.
Wer kann mir eine Software empfehlen die mir beim Angleichen der Dateinamen hilft?


----------



## zaphod (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unterstützung beim Umbenenne von Bildern*

Hallo, 
wenn Du einfach nur die Dateien umbenennen willst, gibt mal bei google 
"batch renamer freeware" ein, da sollte was dabei sein, hab aber keinen direkten Programmtipp. 
Oder, falls Du ACDSee aufm Rechner hast, gibts da eine "Batch-Umbenennung", mit der man auch Metadaten in die Dateien schreiben kann.


----------



## Digicat (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unterstützung beim Umbenenne von Bildern*

Servus Gabi

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe willst du Fotos aus 2 Kameras richtig sortiert haben  

Dazu brauchst du aber kein zusätzliches Progi, sondern es reicht Win-XP auch.
Allerdings funktioniert das nur wenn sich die Dateinamen der Fotos nicht gleichen.

Du speicherst die Fotos aus beiden Kameras in den von dir benannten Ordner > du machst diesen Ordner mit den Fotos auf
> gehst oben in die "Ansichten"
> dort auf "Symbole anordnen nach"
> dort auf "Bild aufgenommen am"

dann sollten alle Fotos nach Aufnahmedatum sortiert sein, heißt alle in der richtigen Reihenfolge wie sie aufgenommen wurden, aus beiden Kameras.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## gabi (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unterstützung beim Umbenenne von Bildern*

Hi,

@ Helmut,
das hab ich im ersten Schritt auch gemacht (nur leider stimmten die Uhrzeiten der beiden kameras nicht überein  z.B. war bei der einen Kamera die Sonne um 23 Uhr schon untergegangen als sie sich bei der anderen Kamera erst dem Horizont näherte) aber jetzt möchte ich bei ausgewählten Bildern (etwa immer noch über 200) die Dateinamen nach einem einheitlichen Schema bezeichnen damit zusammengehörende Bilderfolgen auch die gleiche Bezeichnung haben.

@ Klaas,

danke, werd das mal probieren.


----------



## Digicat (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unterstützung beim Umbenenne von Bildern*

Servus Gabi

Welches Bildbearbeitungsprogramm hast den am Rechner ?

Tschüss
Helmut


----------



## wmt (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unterstützung beim Umbenennen von Bildern*

Vresuch es duch einmal mit einem Exif-Viewer. Da gibt es einige, die es erlauben aus den im Bild enthaltenen Informationen (sekundengenauen Aufnahmezeitpunkt) die Bilder entsprechende umzu benennen. (War bei meiner Kamera dabei, sonst mal googeln unter Exif). Die Umbennnung kann auch gleich für ein ganzes Verzeichnis erfolgen.

Es ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, dass Du mit beiden Kameras sekundengenau gleichzeitig fotografiert hast und dadurch Namenskonflikte bekommst.


----------

